# ICC 502.7 Identification of accessible parking



## Enginerd (Jan 6, 2014)

2009 ICC A117.1 section 502.7 states "where accessible parking spaces are required to be identified by signs...."

2009 IBC section 1110 states "Required accessible elements shall be identified by the international symbol of accessibility at the following locations...." "Accessible parking spaces required by section 1106.1...."

Does this mean that if accessible parking spaces are provided in excess of that which is required by IBC T1106.1, they do not have to have the vertical sign that is required by ICC 502.7?

The owner would like to forgo placing the vertical signage at spaces where it would become a plowing obstruction.  Signage could be provided at the 'required minimum number of spaces' within the landscaping, but it is not possible at all spaces.  All spaces would be marked with pavement markings.


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2014)

Ct has amended alot of that with State Statute.....But with that language in 1110, depending on what follows it you might be good....If it is not required it may not need to be identified as such...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 6, 2014)

Judges will have a hard time enforcing fines in handicap parking spaces if signage is not there to identify such a space during winter conditions.

 Our local courts have tossed out tickets where a vertical sign is not there AND the amount of the fine along with the state statue number is not included as info on the sign.

I look at it like exits in excess of the required minimum still have to be identified. Why put in extra handicap parking and then not have them be identified properly.


----------



## Enginerd (Jan 6, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Why put in extra handicap parking and then not have them be identified properly.


Thanks for the responses.

The parking is for a privately owned assisted living community.  The accessible parking is provided in excess of the requirement for the convenience of the residents.  No fines will be levied.  The accessible parking will be identified (by pavement marking) so residents with walking impairments will be allowed to maneuver easier from parking to the dining pavilion/apartment units.


----------



## mjesse (Jan 6, 2014)

We have a large senior housing community here that sells indoor parking spots to residents.

A resident who purchases a spot gets assigned to a numbered space.

There are also HC spots the parking garage.

The building management has had problems with residents permanently parking in HC spots, and not paying for the space.

The Illinois Capital Development Board, which created the Illinois Accessibility Code, has weighed in by stating HC spots are not required in private parking structures, with spaces only for residents. Not sure how that might apply to your site, just food for thought.

mj


----------



## Mech (Jan 8, 2014)

IMO, the HC spaces in excess of those required do not need signs.  The owner should be allowed to make these parking spaces whatever size he/she desires, as long as they meet the minimums established by the zoning ordinance / local codes.

Depending on wind conditions, vandalism, theft, etc. (senior citizens do get rowdy at times) you may be able to place HC identification signs concreted in a 5 gallon bucket to identify the "generously dimensioned" spaces.

*** I take no responsibility for damage caused by drivers running their cars into the signs or pushing the signs into adjacent cars. ***

- - - Edit - - -

I would not place HC signs at spaces that do not fully comply as a HC space.  As Builder Bob noted in the post below, that would be heading down a troubled path.  I do believe that "generously dimensioned" or "over sized" spaces can be provided to accommodate the residents needing a larger parking space and they can be striped the same size as HC spaces even if they are not identified as such.  No sign, no fine.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 8, 2014)

unfortunately,

I believe that you heading down a troubled path.......if it is accessible parking, it should be correctly identified in all aspects. I do not believe that pavement markings are even discussed in the ADA.....

Advisory 502.3.3 Marking. The method and color of marking are not specified by these requirements but may be addressed by State or local laws or regulations. Because these requirements permit the van access aisle to be as wide as a parking space, it is important that the aisle be clearly marked.


----------



## Mac (Jan 8, 2014)

ANSI A117.1  Chapter 5, page 39.... "Accessible car and van parking spaces shall comply with Section 502." That does not exclude non required spaces.

Signage is required in the building code's accessibility chapter 1106.5 "Each accessible parking space shall be provided with signage...."

If my job is enforcement, the signs must be installed.

I think.


----------



## JBI (Jan 8, 2014)

The striping and it's particular color are not specified in the ADA nor in the Code (I-Code and NYS Code anyway). The signage is required by both ADA and the Code.

As far as 'extra' spaces being properly identified, I would. If it looks like a duck it should quack like a duck. That is a personal opinion.


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 8, 2014)

If it does not have the ADA signage it is nothing more than an oversized parking stall and is available to everyone and anyone. In many areas snow and ice may cover painted symbols making ADA stalls impossible to identify if signage is not located on a post as required.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 8, 2014)

In Washinton state they use yellow diagonal stripes to delineate accessible stalls. It shows better beneath light snow vs blue.


----------

